# Nail holes in trim



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

What is best to fill nail holes in trim before painting? Caulk, painter's putty, spackle? I usually use caulk. I'm wondering if painter's putty would be better. I've rarely used it. The directions say 24 hour dry time, which is not workable for me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

We get this question like every couple weeks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends on how much you charge per hole.:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Interior or exterior trim?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use crawford's for interior and exterior. Caulk is not a good solution to fill nail holes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When we started charging per hole, carpenters became remarkable crafty at blind fastening. We rarely see holes anymore, which is nice. 

Request that everything be blind fastened. Even purchase a kreg system for the carpenters. It will save you money in the long run.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Some like caulk in their hole's, some do not. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Some like caulk in their hole's, some do not. :whistling2:


I would fall into the do not category.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

NO way!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> NO way!


This response surprises me. :whistling2:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

This response surprises me. :whistling2:

huh?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> This response surprises me. :whistling2:
> 
> huh?


lol just perving out. Neps said some like Caulk in their holes and some don't.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well- I would not use caulk because of the obvious reason when it comes time and you want it smooth.

I too have posed this ? because doing NC is all together different than the average hole, waiting to be filled.

alot of fillers have popped out of my holes before....which is disappointing after alot of hard work.

then you have to turn around and do it again.


I tend to like my filler full bodied and not so lightweight.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol just perving out. Neps said some like Caulk in their holes and some don't.


You have a dirty mind Sean. 

Speaking of, where is Chris?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You have a dirty mind Sean.
> 
> Speaking of, where is Chris?


playing with Caulk. lol. :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lol just perving out. Neps said some like Caulk in their holes and some don't.


Your true colors... shining through...:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Your true colors... shining through...:whistling2:


I thought I was exposed for being myself long ago.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I thought I was exposed for being myself long ago.


You've toned it down until today...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> You've toned it down until today...


That is what happens when you are a cinnamon swirl trapped in a vanilla exterior. lol..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Where's a moderator when we need one? :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned toothpaste yet. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes, I agree with Schmidt & Co....clean teeth and fresh breath is a must while doing your prep.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have filled exterior nail holes on rough wood where the carpenters sunk the nails instead of leaving them flush on trim. I think it seals rain out better than a putty in this application. But for smooth wood or interior, no painter uses caulk for this.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> yes, I agree with Schmidt & Co....clean teeth and fresh breath is a must while doing your prep.


Flossing too


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have filled exterior nail holes on rough wood where the carpenters sunk the nails instead of leaving them flush on trim. I think it seals rain out better than a putty in this application. But for smooth wood or interior, no painter uses caulk for this.


Earwax is better.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Lightweight spackle usually. High-end, I follow with a lacquer spot putty.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

Crawfords oil base putty, prime with oil or shellac,crawfords spackle for any imperfections on the putty or anything reveiled from primeing, spot prime the spackle and then sand to silky smooth and paint. Please stop running around sticking your caulk in nail holes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was thinking about this thread today at work and was thinking that if I was offensive to sagebrush or anyone else that I should apologize, my comments were not meant to be offensive but the text format is tricky and if you knew me personally I doubt I would be offensive but as I said before the text format does not always allow me to properly express myself. So long story short I apologize if anyone was offended by my humor. 

As far as the OP goes use putty and forget the caulk.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I did not find it offensive, but the earwax comment was ewwwww!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I did not find it offensive, but the earwax comment was ewwwww!


lol
Yeah but you have been exposed to us PT guys for a long time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> So long story short I apologize if anyone was offended by my humor.


It's about time you apologized...... *!*


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RCP said:


> I did not find it offensive, but the earwax comment was ewwwww!


It could easliy have been worse...:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> It's about time you apologized...... *!*


lol it is a PC world. Also follow the directions on pain medicine do not mix with alcohol.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was hoping to offend. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I was hoping to offend. :thumbup:


I think you pull it off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you'd like me to go down the street to MCI Cedar Junction, I could ask for some expert opinion on filling holes, be it with cahk, toothpaste, or while dropping soap.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> If you'd like me to go down the street to MCI Cedar Junction, I could ask for some expert opinion on filling holes, be it with cahk, toothpaste, or while dropping soap.


I'm just gonna' try real hard to forget I read that. :shutup:


----------



## Americoat Painting (Sep 2, 2011)

*What to use to fill a Hole *

Well I can think of a few things but may not be suitable for this forum lol ! Seriously ,we fill 100's of nail holes per week and it all comes down to the material you are working with . 

We generally use Crawford's Painters Putty to fill most interior and exterior moldings that are solid wood but when we are on a project where the builder uses OSB trim we will use a light weight (no shrink Spackle.) 

Here is something to consider ,in most cases we will use a primer to seal the trim that we putty even if it is a pre primed material . 
We will also use UGL Glazol on projects it all comes down to preference.
Some of our people will only use Crawford's since it is cleaner to work with since it is a water Bourne product unlike Glazol which is a petroleum based product. All the products I mentioned work well for us , so it all goes back to a saying "what works for me may not work for you".

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

drydex works pretty well. goes on pink, white when dry. when you fill a nail hole its dry in like fifteen min. sands pretty nicely and smooth. easy to paint over.


----------

